# Awesome tool bag



## mialle30

This bag is perfect for service work.

http://www.vetopropac.com/products/default.asp?id=268


----------



## ToUtahNow

I have the OT-XL.

Mark


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

*Awesome does not begin to describe these bags*

I used to use bucket boss tool bags, I seemed to replace them every 3 to 4 months. My Veto Pro XL is now 2 1/2 years old and still going. It was worth the price for one of these


----------



## leak1

i have the ot xl, luv it !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nevada Plumber

My ot-xl is 1 1/2 years old and holding up great.


----------



## tnoisaw

I read about that earlier today. I thought it was cool until I saw the price. Ouch!


----------



## Cal

VERY worth it !!! Great Bag !!


----------



## user2090

Guy I work with has one of those. He seems to like it very much. I noticed he has tendency to load it down, and makes it very heavy.


----------



## SlickRick

One of the best investments you can make. Had mine awhile, love it.


----------



## AKdaplumba

Do you guys really use to many hands tools?


----------



## eddiecalder

Make sure you don't overfill it with bulky items or you can break the zipper


----------



## Kevan

AKdaplumba said:


> Do you guys really use to many hands tools?


In service work, absolutely. Ideally I want to have everything I need so I don't have to go back to the truck until the job is finished. Of course, that won't happen, but that's still the goal.


----------



## Pipe Art

I need a new bag thanks for the link, although I can't decide on the open or closed bag. Does anyone know if you can get a hammer in the LC closed? I want the smallest bag possible, because I will no doubt load it up too much.


----------



## SlickRick

Pipe Art said:


> I need a new bag thanks for the link, although I can't decide on the open or closed bag. Does anyone know if you can get a hammer in the LC closed? I want the smallest bag possible, because I will no doubt load it up too much.


You would be pleasantly surprised at what you could get in the closed bag. I still have plenty of room for more tools in mine. My Milwaukee 12v tools are in it, plus everything else hand tool wise. It is a purchase that I am well pleased with. Very, very good bag. If you get one, you will look at it and say "this is not big enough" then you start to unload your current bag or box and still have space left over.

***** GO WITH THE XL*****


----------



## plumbpro

I want the xxl-f, but they are out of stock and don't have one on ebay.


----------



## SlickRick

plumbpro said:


> I want the xxl-f, but they are out of stock and don't have one on ebay.


When you get one, let us know how you like it. I will get another just to try it out. These bags will last a long time. I would have to say that it was one of the best purchases I have ever made. When I open up the back of my van, it still warms my heart seeing it just sitting there.


----------



## Cal

slickrick said:


> when you get one, let us know how you like it. I will get another just to try it out. These bags will last a long time. I would have to say that it was one of the best purchases i have ever made. When i open up the back of my van, it still warms my heart seeing it just sitting there.


 amen !!!


----------



## OldSchool

I got several bags like that and they weight about 50 lbs a piece....

I would like something smaller..... most of the time I can fix something just with a multi screw driver and a pair of channel locks.


----------



## fhrace

i just purchased the closed top xl and the closed top lc. 

amazing bags. thanks


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

tnoisaw said:


> I read about that earlier today. I thought it was cool until I saw the price. Ouch!


 

I buy two at a time, hold up very well and last a year. $8.99


----------



## Kevan

tnoisaw said:


> I thought it was cool until I saw the price. Ouch!


What do we say when our customers use that language? 

Home Cheapo has knockoffs under the Husky label.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I am glad I saw this, I have been thinking of upgrading from the 5 gal bucket full of tools that I currently use. This looks like a great gift, I think I will print it out and tape it to the bathroom mirror, wife is sure to see it then.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap

Joined the Veto club today....Got it local at "Southern Refrigeration" It does live up to it's reputation...


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Airgap said:


> Joined the Veto club today....Got it local at "Southern Refrigeration" It does live up to it's reputation...
> 
> View attachment 10230


 I bought the big ash one. I can find almost everything mow.


----------



## Airgap

LEAD INGOT said:


> I bought the big ash one. I can find almost everything mow.


I had talked myself into the little one at first, but the XL was less expensive than what I thought it was going to be...:thumbup: 

I got all my normal carry around hand tools in it with plenty of room to spare...Then I went looking for stuff to put in it....

They had the big one too...It was shweeeet.....


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Nice bag.. I may have to try one. I love my occidental BUT its a little small and you have to dig for small things like a socket. 4 years of use, NO HOLES.

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/9575.html


----------



## Will

Hard to shellout that kind of cash when you can get a bucketboss for$ 7


----------



## hroark2112

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I buy two at a time, hold up very well and last a year. $8.99


I do something like this. I have one for my turbo torch, MAPP gas and everything I need to solder 2" & smaller, one for wrenches & sockets, and one for misc. tools that don't go in either of those or the bucket pouch.

I like a little compartmentalization between my tools. Most of what I do is accomplished out of my bucket pouch, which holds 6in1s, channellocks and plumbing specific tools.

My last boss got everyone in the company one of these pouches with our name embroidered on it. Classy look, and about the only thing I took from that company.


----------



## Cal

Will said:


> Hard to shellout that kind of cash when you can get a bucketboss for$ 7


 CMON WILL !!! Live a little :laughing::laughing: You'll LOVE it ! :thumbup:


----------



## Will

Cal said:


> CMON WILL !!! Live a little :laughing::laughing: You'll LOVE it ! :thumbup:



I'm good with the $7 bucket boss:thumbsup:


----------



## 504Plumber

Will said:


> I'm good with the $7 bucket boss:thumbsup:


Enough pliers much? How many hands/arms do you have? Sheesh, no wonder plumbers cost so much, buying so many pliers!


----------



## Airgap

504Plumber said:


> Enough pliers much? How many hands/arms do you have? Sheesh, no wonder plumbers cost so much, buying so many pliers!


He dressed it up for the picture....kinda like getting the family ready for the family portrait...


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Will said:


> I'm good with the $7 bucket boss:thumbsup:


At least use a black sharpie or spraypaint and cover that "Husky" **** cheapo logo.


----------



## Will

Airgap said:


> He dressed it up for the picture....kinda like getting the family ready for the family portrait...



Nope, but close. This thread made me go out and spend 7 bucks on a new bucket boss. That one is less than a week old.


----------



## hroark2112

Yesterday I had to go to Lowe's to get a breaker for a friend's A/C, and I looked for one of those bucket boss toolbags. They were out, but they had a GREAT deal on a toolbox & tool set. You buy a toolbox http://www.lowes.com/pd_236554-1156-9126SR_4294801867_4294937087_?productId=3294564&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Tool%2BBoxes_4294801867_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&facetInfo= for $29.00 and you get a 10 piece $39.00 toolset for free http://www.lowes.com/pd_278610-16878-50943_4294936478+5003698__?productId=1240401&Ntt=tool+set&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_25%2B50_4294936478%2B5003698__s%3FNs%3Dp_product_price|0%26Ntt%3Dtool%2Bset%26page%3D2&facetInfo=$25%20-%20$50

I thought it was a pretty good deal, thought I'd share it.


----------



## Cal

Will said:


> Nope, but close. This thread made me go out and spend 7 bucks on a new bucket boss. That one is less than a week old.


 It was EXTREMELY clean :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Ricky

*Plumbing bag?*

What do you all prefer to use or find is the best for your tool box or bag?


----------



## Brian Ayres

Ricky said:


> What do you all prefer to use or find is the best for your tool box or bag?


I hate bucket bags for service. They are fine for construction but I want a smaller bag that I can carry on my shoulder or drop on my cart. 
But, it has to be big enough to carry my basic tool set. 
We have a no tools in your back pocket policy for service work. The boss buys our tool bags. 
Well.... We are union. He buys EVERYTHING! 

Too may bills for scratched cars and furniture from guys with wrenches in their pocket. 

My tool bag is the one think I always keep clean and organized. Well...I mean it's usually clean...

I am using a... Gasp... Husky now because my Veto died and I'm waiting for new stock to come in....


----------



## 422 plumber

I have discovered that works for me is two open tool bags I keep all of my most used hand tools in them. Then for each job, I grab two buckets, one is a 5 gallon and the other is a 2 gallon. I grab whatever tools I will need, and throw them in the 5 gallon bucket. The 2 gallon bucket goes under p-traps, or used as my garbage bucket. I keep my soldering stuff in a rolling toolbox. I seldom have to get it out and bring it in. I have a plastic tote/caddy that I throw my soldering stuff in.


----------



## JoshJ

*Good step stool too*



Will said:


> I'm good with the $7 bucket boss:thumbsup:


Nice thing about the bucket boss (they are called bucket buddies up here) is that they make a good step stool if you just need a bit more elevation to look at or reach something.:thumbsup:

When I first got married, my wife came with me on a side job. I would tell her to get something out of my "bucket buddy", and she thought I was saying (get that tool out of my bucket, buddy." I couldn't figure out what she was talking about when she told others I was calling her buddy.:laughing:


----------



## Brian Ayres

Ha! Get me the Channel Locks Buddy!


----------

